

How New Yorkers Adjusted to Sudden Smartphone Withdrawal after Hurricane Sandy - pragmatictester
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/11/03/how-new-yorkers-adjusted-to-sudden-smartphone-withdrawal/

======
lnanek2
I still had friends checking in on foursquare, albeit from places like "Sandy
Hurricane Refuge and Charging Center"...

